# Flooded Carbon Synapse - Any red flags with this deal?



## bjh1776 (Jan 12, 2012)

Went shopping today. Bike shop was flooded during tropical storms this past September. Anyhow, they have a 2012 Synapse Carbon 3 Ultegra. This bike lists for $3550. They have it labelled as used and is on sale for 30% off and price is $2485. 

The sales rep says the bike is brand new but since it was in the flood, they can't sell it like a brand new bike. Also, because it is labelled as used, the original owner Cannondale warranty does not apply. To my amateur eye, the bike looks fine. I do see some faint outlines of mud that I assume will clean up with a fine tooth brush cleaning by a finicky owner.

The price is attractive to me. If there were any electronics or motorized parts, I would not touch a product that had been flooded. But this is a bike with mechanical parts. 

Does anyone see any red flags here? Is there any reason to avoid?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

As long as it was dried out properly it will be fine. It might need some bearings, cables and chain if it wasnt but is most likely will be fine.


----------



## eminefes (Mar 2, 2010)

Personally, I'd avoid it simply because there is no warranty. To me, 30% off is not enough for a used bike when you can often get nearly that much off for a new one with a warranty. Hell, I just recently got a coupon to my lbs that is 35% off anything I want that's in stock, bikes included. I'd say look for better deals.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

With a carbon frame you're going to wish you had that warranty.


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

eminefes said:


> Personally, I'd avoid it simply because there is no warranty. To me, 30% off is not enough for a used bike when you can often get nearly that much off for a new one with a warranty. Hell, I just recently got a coupon to my lbs that is 35% off anything I want that's in stock, bikes included. I'd say look for better deals.


I'm inclined to agree. Also, rarely in a flood are you talking about just pure water. You have no clue what other chemicals and sludge came into the shop in that flood. I also agree 30% off seems pretty bad considering what some of the shops around me are currently giving on last year's bikes w/ a full warranty still.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

ask for 60% then thats the deal we're talking,,I got my supersix 20% with warranty..


----------



## bjh1776 (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the helpful replies. Lack of warranty concerns me more than flooded bike
, so I am thinking I will pass for now.


----------



## bjh1776 (Jan 12, 2012)

bon_gabs said:


> ask for 60% then thats the deal we're talking,,I got my supersix 20% with warranty..


I am new to purchasing a bike in this price range. Is buying a bike like buying a car where you make an offer on bike, or is typically the price is what it is? I am not seeing 20% discounts except for some 2010's that have been sitting around a couple of years.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

To quote a recent tech question posed to Lennard Zinn:

Dear Lennard,
My question is in regards to a carbon fiber bicycle frame. Recently the frame was submerged in water due to a flood. Are there any concerns that I should in regards to damage to the frame because of it being under water? Obviously the frame can get wet because of washing and normal riding conditions just mainly concerned about internal part of the frame. Thank you for time.
— Eric

Dear Eric,
If the frame has aluminum inserts in the bottom bracket, head tube, seat tube, or has aluminum dropouts, then you have cause for concern. The glue bonds holding those parts to the carbon could be weakened, and the aluminum itself could have corroded.

But if the frame is completely carbon, I don’t see any cause for concern after submerging it.
— Lennard


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

bjh1776 said:


> I am new to purchasing a bike in this price range. Is buying a bike like buying a car where you make an offer on bike, or is typically the price is what it is? I am not seeing 20% discounts except for some 2010's that have been sitting around a couple of years.


I've negotiated on price for all four bikes I've purchased in the last 6 years, including getting a really awesome deal on a Cannondale Flash 29'er a few months ago. My experience has been the shop will work with you a bit (be realistic) on price, especially if you're purchasing upgrades or accessories at the same time.


----------

